# Home Exer-bike Tips Please



## Jason Striker II (Feb 25, 2012)

Just bought one of those relatively inexpensive exer-bikes for home use. I used to rely on rope-skipping and shadow boxing for general cardiovascular-work, but wanted something additional. 

Can anyone give me some rough idea of a decent schedule for an in-shape 50 year old guy?


----------

